# I'm really jealous of pocket camp



## sarosephie (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm super jelly that all the snazzy stuff is in pc and not new horizons. I hoped that all the fun regal dresses would be implemented. But nop


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2020)

I agree wholeheartedly with you! I loved the fortune cookie furniture. I also wish a lot of the items in HHD were in ACNH like the pile of clothes, 7-11 set and all the food items. I feel like we are quite limited in choices for bed, table, & food items.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you! I loved the fortune cookie furniture. I also wish a lot of the items in HHD were in ACNH like the pile of clothes, 7-11 set and all the food items. I feel like we are quite limited in choices for bed, table, & food items.


Probably intentionally as they plan on updating the game for 3 years so we'lljust get everything in bursts.


----------



## amyahh (Jun 16, 2020)

ugh I feel you, the only downside with pocketcamp was getting leaf tickets just because you needed them to purchase a bunch of the items like fortune cookies & exclusive items & it was impossible to not want to spend your leaf tickets on every new item that was released ...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

amyahh said:


> ugh I feel you, the only downside with pocketcamp was getting leaf tickets just because you needed them to purchase a bunch of the items like fortune cookies & exclusive items & it was impossible to not want to spend your leaf tickets on every new item that was released ...


I feel you i spent every ticket i had on a wedding dress ;A;


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I feel you i spent every ticket i had on a wedding dress ;A;


At least there's one in nh now...


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

i want more tables


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s understandable though since PC is somewhat a gacha game now with lots of events, which means there’s a lot of furniture as well, even though in the beginning, there was not much. I’m sure NH will get better in the future, just keep in mind, it’s basically been almost 3 months since release and we are also expecting a lot of new content   as well.


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

i definitely agree - while pocket camp wasn’t the greatest game, it has a bunch of amazing items and clothing options. i really hope some of it will be added to new horizons at some point - it’d be a shame for the only pocket camp items in the game to be the crossover items because while they’re cute, they pale in comparison to all the cool stuff that pc has to offer ;u;


----------



## Envy (Jun 17, 2020)

New Horizons would become so much better if they'd bring over the Pocket Camp items. There'd be so much variety in everyone's town designs, as opposed to right now, where there's not much they can do.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 17, 2020)

Really hoping they bring over the crystal set, the rainbow and rain cloud, the fairy and mushroom items, and fairy tale items, and all the food items.

i know it'll take time with the updates, but there's so many missing items from New Leaf and Pocket that now I'm not sure if or when they'll make it to New Horizons. Can only hope!

Also one of the things I really miss about PC is all the furniture villagers interact with... the amenities especially. The Nook Mile furniture (teacup ride, pool, playground, etc) should have been amenities.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 17, 2020)

read on twitter something that kind of changed my view on the whole comparison a bit because i used to be completely on the side of "wish nh has the same quality items as pc does" too. the items in pc are "nice" but they're not completely guaranteed that you will get them. the game is basically a gacha, unlike nh. you have to pay actual money if you want some chance to collect them through ways of fortune cookies/events or whatever. 

plus im pretty sure it's well-known by now that the people who works on pc are completely different than the ones on the nh team so that's another factor as to why there's a vast difference.


----------



## daisyy (Jun 17, 2020)

i agreed with this until i saw a tumblr post that said don't be jealous, pocket camp needs cute furniture/wearables to distract you from the fact that you can't do 99% of the things you can in a traditional ac game and that made me feel a lot better lol.


----------



## katineko (Jun 17, 2020)

I hope I can ask this here, but does Nintendo ever acknowledge our hopes and desires for NH through say, Twitter etc.? I actually sent them an e-mail including what I hope for in the updates ☺


----------



## radical6 (Jun 17, 2020)

You're jealous of a gacha game? 
None of the cute stuff you see matters in pocket camp unless you give them 20 dollars every time a new fortune cookie set comes out.


----------



## allainah (Jun 17, 2020)

radical6 said:


> You're jealous of a gacha game?
> None of the cute stuff you see matters in pocket camp unless you give them 20 dollars every time a new fortune cookie set comes out.


This ^^^
i keep seeing people complaining how NH doesn't have pocketcamp items but NH isnt a gacha money grabbing phone app but iight


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 17, 2020)

i mean, i know that acpc is a gacha game designed to get people's money (and that's not great or anything) but, at the end of the day, i don't really see how that's relevant to the fact that they still have more interesting items than we do? yes you have to pay to get it, but it's _still available, _even if it's through less than desirable means. i don't think it's wrong to be disappointed that a lot of the cute items available in pocket camp simply aren't obtainable whatsoever in new horizons. i get that certain furniture items can be a pain to code for all the different interactions, but i don't see why many of the clothing options are so dull in nh are so dull in comparison to the ones in pc.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 18, 2020)

I played PC for a couple months. I really wish most the cool wigs got ported over ngl, I am praying one day we can vote on what items we want.

But like, comparing the cost to produce one single game with already many items and free updates from now on vs a mobile game which has continuous updates and is funded by making pretty stuff constantly is why. Fire Emblem Heroes makes more money than any actual fire emblem game. They can afford to always **** out fortune cookies because they want your money. There is no financial incentive for Nintendo to bring over all these items unless it is in the form of paid DLC, which people will **** themselves over.

Thank god ACPC failed, or well it didnt do as good as other Nintendo gacha games or else they'd be charging us too. 

Also, if they brought over all the ACPC items, then there would be no reason for people to play it anymore. They want you playing BOTH games.


----------



## Envy (Jun 18, 2020)

radical6 said:


> You're jealous of a gacha game?
> None of the cute stuff you see matters in pocket camp unless you give them 20 dollars every time a new fortune cookie set comes out.



I don't think that's the point. Sure, Pocket Camp itself is a horrible gacha game, but that doesn't mean that we can't wish its items came to NH in some way. Because of PC being a gacha spin-off, I suggested that items could come to NH through paid DLC Expansion Packs (read: not microtransactions, but instead pack(s) where you get a number of guaranteed PC items). I don't like paid DLC, and don't think that it should be used for anything else for NH, but because of the way PC is, I think it would be a compromise to bring the items to NH.


----------



## Belle T (Jun 18, 2020)

What I wouldn't give to see the Sakura event items from Pocket Camp in a mainline Animal Crossing...


----------



## Spends (Jun 18, 2020)

Agreed, but would also love to see my villagers in NH do the little dance when I give them new clothes


----------



## Belle T (Jun 19, 2020)

I'd like it more if each villager had a different little dance to match their personality, though it is very cute regardless.


----------



## charicharn (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello

I know this is an older post and hopefully I am not too late to add my agreement.  I was actually thinking of starting a post similar to this. It would be so nice to have the items in PC in our NH game.  Wish there was some sorta link between the games so you could transfer what you have earned in PC to NH.  There are just so many cute event items and fortune cookie items.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 26, 2020)

I kinda want acpc terrians in acnh but that probably be a stretch. >~<


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I wanted to see all the cool stuff in Pocket Camp that I’ve been hearing about...but there seems to be a million little things that you have to micromanage alongside the whole leaf ticket mechanic so I don’t think that I’m going to play it much. I just used it to get the little extras in NH.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Jul 26, 2020)

I don’t really play pocket camp and just used it also to get the extras in nh, it does have more furniture and stuff at the moment but that’s really all that it has, and plus there are still tons of updates in the future for nh


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Aug 2, 2020)

It would be nice to have items that were only in pocket camp in NH. I wonder if nintendo will add RV thing in NH.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 8, 2020)

The items in pocket camp are undeniably adorable and it is a real shame that new horizons doesn’t share the level of cuteness of it- that was actually one of the things I was most excited about in the new game. However the items are the main if not only selling point of the app, everything you do is for cute items. Imagine if you could get some of the tree house, maples fairy garden items etc items into the game!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 8, 2020)

If we could get those cute ghosts that float in circles, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Linyin (Aug 8, 2020)

totally agree! but i think they kind of use this way on purpose to make money for Pocket Camp


----------

